# Seeking input, starting Fantasy w/Empire



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

After a time of contemplation I've decided to begin an Empire Fantasy army with a Pirate theme.

I plan on using Free Company boxes to build units of Greatswords, Halberds, Gunners, and Swordsmen. All the bits are there in one box and I should be able to pull it off fairly decently.

In the special area I plan on using the Great Cannon and Greatswords... possibly the Flagellants too.

Rare, I'd like to make use of the Tank and maybe the Volley Gun.

Finally, for the Lord's & Heroes, I've contemplated using the Witch Hunter, General Box, and the Amber Battle Wizard for this.

I'm not sure which of the units I've mentioned making are useful, not useful, or completely unnecessary. Nor, how many of each to take in a formation and the number of formations.
Any input is welcome and I look forward to reading it.

Thanks in advance.
~Jace


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

It sounds like you want a traditional ground pounding Empire force. Realize my suggestions are coming from someone who plays an almost exclusively cav army.

In general the things you will need to anchor a ground force:

1 large core of killy troops. A horde (30-40) of greatswords is great for this.
2 smaller detachments of troops (15-20) Halberdiers/Swordsman/Free Company
1 moderate unit of ranged troops to bunker your mage (archers tend to be favored because of the better movement profile of skirmishers)
2 smaller detachments of archers to act as redirection or distraction
1 BSB in your main troop block

Everything else is salt to taste. With the foot horde you are playing a more static style of army that will rely on redirection, counter charges and support units to win.

For support I recommend at least 2 cannons (Steam Tank counts as a cannon for these purposes)
One of the three battle wagons also works well. The Arch Lector on the War Altar makes a solid general for a foot based force.
The volley gun is an incredible support unit that frightens most units.
A witch hunter along with the support of a Warrior Priest or Arch Lector will make the killy units tough.
I would also suggest two minimum blocks of knights to provide some warmachine hunting or flanking threat.

As for magic...Amber is decent for a second mage...the big buff is the signature spell and is always useful and can be taken.
I like Death and Shadow as well, but many players like the Light council or Life.

Here is a great guide to Empire and this tactica on the Griffon Formation is a must read as is this one for foot based empire.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, thank you very much. I've a fair amount to read through now and that'll give me something to do while planning.
Again, thanks.


----------

